# List of good motors?



## Loa (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello, 

I'm still in the research phase of my project (which you can find on my profile), and I'm having a hard time finding all the different options for the motor. Netgain 9 and 11 are very popular here, and I'm sure they're quite good, but I'm sure there are other companies. 

Is there a page/article on this website that would list most of the major motor manufacturers?

Thanks

Loa


----------



## sjd.aliyan (Jan 17, 2018)

Budget?
Application?
weight?
..?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Loa said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm still in the research phase of my project (which you can find on my profile), and I'm having a hard time finding all the different options for the motor. Netgain 9 and 11 are very popular here, and I'm sure they're quite good, but I'm sure there are other companies.
> 
> ...


Hi Loa, 

We have a wiki or information section..... http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2198
It could be updated more often. Also check with EV parts vendors. A few advertise and support this forum.

Welcome.

major


----------



## TamicaCoria (Feb 22, 2018)

Here is the list of good manufacturer company as I look so far these companies are the best ranked . So, Look for these mentioned companies

General Motors Company
Motor Company	
FCA US LLC 
Hyundai Motor America	
Tesla, Inc. 
Volkswagen Group of America, Inc.	
Nissan North America Inc	
BMW of North America, LLC


----------

